# Blog Editor/s Needed



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Since I began my acting career I've had very little time to dedicate to the blog in the capacity it needs.

Therefore I've come to a decision, I want to hand the reigns over to an editor or two to bring it forward.

If you want to run a blog with a tonne of traffic and possibly build a name for yourself as an internet wargaming celeb post here or shoot me a PM.

If you have zero experience running blogs, writing or cannot demonstrate the know how and credentials to make it a success don't even bother applying 

Jez


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I am surprised there has been no response to this.

Anyone?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Viscount Vash said:


> I am surprised there has been no response to this.
> 
> Anyone?


If i wasn't already heading up my own blog/news site (although it is only fiction news/stuff) i would be more than happy to help out again. I'm always willing to write up some editorials for whomever takes over. As i have done in the past.

CP


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I shot a PM to Jezlad the other day


----------



## Maverike Prime (May 4, 2010)

I've responded via PM to Jezlad.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Sorry but i am in the don't bother applying category. Lots of experience reading blogs, but none in managing or administering one.


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm in a similar position to Shaantitus. But I do like to write and would love to help out whomever got the position.


----------



## Darkblade (May 10, 2009)

I have the basic knowhow of editing/setting up and monitoring blogs, altho mostly it was school work and sortlike things.


----------

